
New Linux Kernel Bugs by PVS-Studio Team - AndreyKarpov
http://www.viva64.com/en/b/0460/
======
AndreyKarpov
Most of all I like this:

char *stime[] = { "400ms", "5min", "10min", "15min", "20min", "25min", "30min"
"No timeout" };

